# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پیشنهاد برای حل مشکل در ریاضی و فیزیک و مسائل شیمی

## Mi$s _ ą.ß

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و حسابی ترکونده باشین  :Yahoo (1): 

میرم سر اصل مطلب

 برای کسی که تازه شروع کرده ب خوندن و وضعیت اصلا جالبی توی درسهای ریاضی و فیزیک نداره و میخواد یه درصد حداقل معقولی رو تو کنکور بزنه شما پیشنهادتون چیه ؟
از الان رو چیا کار کنه بهتره؟
درمورد محاسبات شیمی نظرتون چیه؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## NormaL

سلام. واسه ی ریاضی میتونین از کتاب جامع مهر و ماه و واسه ی فیزیک هم چهارجلدی میکرو یا خیلی سبز تهیه کنین. اول درسنامه رو بخونین. بعد برین سراغ تست. اگه باز مشکل داشتین دوباره برین سراغ درسنامه و اگه حل نشد، از فیلم های آموزشی آلا استفاده کنین.
واسه ی مسائل شیمی هم چون میگین صفر هستین، توصیه ی من به شما کتا مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز هستش

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> سلام. واسه ی ریاضی میتونین از کتاب جامع مهر و ماه و واسه ی فیزیک هم چهارجلدی میکرو یا خیلی سبز تهیه کنین. اول درسنامه رو بخونین. بعد برین سراغ تست. اگه باز مشکل داشتین دوباره برین سراغ درسنامه و اگه حل نشد، از فیلم های آموزشی آلا استفاده کنین.
> واسه ی مسائل شیمی هم چون میگین صفر هستین، توصیه ی من به شما کتا مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز هستش


ممنون ولی من بیشتر مباحثی که بهتره خونده بشه مد نظرمه
مباحثی که در عین ساده تر بودن نسبت ب بقیه، بشه راحتتر درصد اورد با خوندنشون

این کتاب مسائل که فرمودین همه جور مسئله شیمی رو پوشش داده؟
تو همه پایه ها؟

----------


## Ali Darkness

ریاضی : اول درجه 2 و تابع ومثلثات بجز معادله مثلثاتی رو یاد بگیرید چون بیس ریاضی هستن و پیش نیاز بقیه مباحث ، بعضی از مباحث ریاضی مثل امار و احتمال و مقاطع و هندسه نیازی به پیش نیاز ندارن 
البته قبل مقاطع باید هندسه تحلیلی رو بخونی 

فیزیک : نوسان و موج  و پیش دو و دقت و اندازه گیری مباحث خیلی اسون فیزیک هستن 

مسائل شیمی : برای مسائل شیمی هم بهتره بجای رفتن دنبال راهکارهای محاسباتی مقدمات مسائل مثل کسر های تناسب یا پیش ساخته رو یاد بگیری و شبی 5 تا مسئله حل کنی تا دو الی سه دیگه محاسباتت فول میشه

----------


## NormaL

> ممنون ولی من بیشتر مباحثی که بهتره خونده بشه مد نظرمه
> مباحثی که در عین ساده تر بودن نسبت ب بقیه، بشه راحتتر درصد اورد با خوندنشون
> 
> این کتاب مسائل که فرمودین همه جور مسئله شیمی رو پوشش داده؟
> تو همه پایه ها؟


شرمنده توی اون مورد تخصص ندارم.
 بله همه ی سرفصل ها رو پوشش داده

----------


## Mohamad_R

قبل رفتن به هر بحثی از ریاضی 3 فصل زیر رو تموم کنید بعد 

1- درجه دو
2- نامعادله
3- قدر مطلق 




برای اینکه به ریاضی علاقه و اشتیاق پیدا کنید آمار رو بخونین ! برای من که جالب بود هنگام خوندنش مطالب زیست ذهنم میومد و موضوع از خشکی خارج میشد! نگران هم نباشید از غلط زدن !  

خط ویژه هم کتاب خوبیه اگه میخواین فقط روتین یاد بگیرین! 


برای مورد دوم :  بنظرم خرج زیادی هست مسائل برای شیمی  مسئله های کتب کمک درسی شیمی کافین اگه زیادتر میخواین » ازمون های ازمایشی  که الحمدالله امسال هم زیاد شده هم همه جا میشه پیداش کرد

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> ریاضی : اول درجه 2 و تابع ومثلثات بجز معادله مثلثاتی رو یاد بگیرید چون بیس ریاضی هستن و پیش نیاز بقیه مباحث ، بعضی از مباحث ریاضی مثل امار و احتمال و مقاطع و هندسه نیازی به پیش نیاز ندارن 
> البته قبل مقاطع باید هندسه تحلیلی رو بخونی 
> 
> فیزیک : نوسان و موج  و پیش دو و دقت و اندازه گیری مباحث خیلی اسون فیزیک هستن 
> 
> مسائل شیمی : برای مسائل شیمی هم بهتره بجای رفتن دنبال راهکارهای محاسباتی مقدمات مسائل مثل کسر های تناسب یا پیش ساخته رو یاد بگیری و شبی 5 تا مسئله حل کنی تا دو الی سه دیگه محاسباتت فول میشه


ممنون 
ولی همونطور که گفتم پایه ریاضیم اصلا تعریفی نداره
حتی از اسم این مباحثی که گفتین ترس دارم متاسفانه! : (

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> قبل رفتن به هر بحثی از ریاضی 3 فصل زیر رو تموم کنید بعد 
> 
> 1- درجه دو
> 2- نامعادله
> 3- قدر مطلق 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنونم
بجز اینایی که گفتین کدوم فصلهارو میشه تو این تایم جمعشون کرد؟

----------


## Ali Darkness

> ممنون 
> ولی همونطور که گفتم پایه ریاضیم اصلا تعریفی نداره
> حتی از اسم این مباحثی که گفتین ترس دارم متاسفانه! : (



کنکور همینه که هست ترست کاذبه باید بری تو دل ریاضی تا میتونی تست حل کنی حتی غلط اصلا درسنامه رو جلوت باز کن ازش کمک بگیر بعد یه مدت خودت احساس میکنی که داری  خوب میشی فقط نباید خسته بشی یه پیشنهاد هم دارم اگه خیلی ضعیفی برو فصل صفر یا همون مقدمات ریاضی جامع مهروماه رو اول بخون تا حدی رات میندازه اگه بازم راه نیوفتادی از کلاس های انلاین موسسات استفاده کن که توتلگرام پره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ممنونم
> بجز اینایی که گفتین کدوم فصلهارو میشه تو این تایم جمعشون کرد؟


همش رو! ریاضی هم یه درسه مثل بقیه درسا غول نیس که! یکم دیر باهاش اخت میشی ولی در نهایت یه روز میبینی که به عشق ریاضی از خواب بلند شدی :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> همش رو! ریاضی هم یه درسه مثل بقیه درسا غول نیس که! یکم دیر باهاش اخت میشی ولی در نهایت یه روز میبینی که به عشق ریاضی از خواب بلند شدی


دقیقا مشکل اینجاست که همیشه از این دوتا درس یه غول ساختم واس خودم!
تا حدی که هیچوقت سراغشون نرفتم
الانم که فرصت آزمون و خطا نیست و نمیشه ریسک کرد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و حسابی ترکونده باشین 
> 
> میرم سر اصل مطلب
> 
>  برای کسی که تازه شروع کرده ب خوندن و وضعیت اصلا جالبی توی درسهای ریاضی و فیزیک نداره و میخواد یه درصد حداقل معقولی رو تو کنکور بزنه شما پیشنهادتون چیه ؟
> از الان رو چیا کار کنه بهتره؟
> درمورد محاسبات شیمی نظرتون چیه؟
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


*
ریاضی: توان و ریشه و عبارات جبری و تقسیم چند جمله ای + درجه 2 + حل معادله و نامعدله و تعیین علامت این زنجیره پایه ریاضیات هست و بدون این زنجیره نمیتونی بری روی بقیه مباحث روی اینا وقت بزار تا اخر بهمن مسلط شو 
*
*کل تابع و انواع تابع مثل تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی + روابط مثلثاتی* *رو وقت بزار بعدش حدود 20 الی30 روز

بعدش دستت بازه در انتخاب مبحث 
میتونی بری روی حد و پیوستگی و بعدش مشتق
و یا میتونی بری سراغ ترکیبیات و احتمال و آمار 
هندسه رو بزار آخر کار*
*فیزیک : نوسان + موج + فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای رو میشه تو 30 روز کامل جم کرد 
مغناطیس و القا رو میشه تقریبا توی 15 روز جمش کرد کامل 
چگالی و ویژگی مواد و فشار رو میشه 25 تا 30 روزه بستش کامل با تست 
دما و گرما هم خوبه 
الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری و مدار سخت ان مهمولا 
حرکت و دینامیک هم اکثرا باهاش نمیتونن خوب کنار بیان 

این زنجیره ها فقط نظر من هست و ممکنه شما با حرکت راحت تر باشی  لذا خودت یه شناختی از خودت پیدا کن و منبعت رو هم مهندسی شده مطالعه کن 
**شیمی : پیشنهاد میکنم سعی کنی تمام مفاهیمش رو بخحونی هم ضریب بالایی داره و هم اینکه ترکیب میشه کار دست خودتی میدی

باز هم میگم این صرفا نظر من هست خودتون هر ی صلاح دونستید انجام دهید*

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> *
> ریاضی: توان و ریشه و عبارات جبری و تقسیم چند جمله ای + درجه 2 + حل معادله و نامعدله و تعیین علامت این زنجیره پایه ریاضیات هست و بدون این زنجیره نمیتونی بری روی بقیه مباحث روی اینا وقت بزار تا اخر بهمن مسلط شو 
> *
> *کل تابع و انواع تابع مثل تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی + روابط مثلثاتی* *رو وقت بزار بعدش حدود 20 الی30 روز
> 
> بعدش دستت بازه در انتخاب مبحث 
> میتونی بری روی حد و پیوستگی و بعدش مشتق
> و یا میتونی بری سراغ ترکیبیات و احتمال و آمار 
> هندسه رو بزار آخر کار*
> ...


ممنون که وقت گذاشتین
فقط یه سوال؛
ریاضی خیلی سبز مناسبه بنطرتون؟
برای فیزیکم هم شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز دارم هم میکرو 
با کدوم پیش برم بهتره؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون که وقت گذاشتین
> فقط یه سوال؛
> ریاضی خیلی سبز مناسبه بنطرتون؟
> برای فیزیکم هم شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز دارم هم میکرو 
> با کدوم پیش برم بهتره؟


*ریاضی خیلی سبز بله خوبه 
برای فیزیک شگفت انگیز رو من ندیدم نظری ندارم ولی میکرو واقعا خوبه و میتونید حساب کنید ببینید چند تا کادر درسنامه داره مثلا یادمه مال نظام قدیمش برای مبحث سینماتیک  51 کادر درسنامه داشت و حدود 700 تست میتونید مهندسی کنید مثلا اینطوری: روزی 2 درسنامه با تستهای همون دوتا درسنامه 
هر کدوم راحت ترید و میتونید بهتر مهندسی منابع کنید و شخصی سازیش کنید در برنامه تون*

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> *ریاضی خیلی سبز بله خوبه 
> برای فیزیک شگفت انگیز رو من ندیدم نظری ندارم ولی میکرو واقعا خوبه و میتونید حساب کنید ببینید چند تا کادر درسنامه داره مثلا یادمه مال نظام قدیمش برای مبحث سینماتیک  51 کادر درسنامه داشت و حدود 700 تست میتونید مهندسی کنید مثلا اینطوری: روزی 2 درسنامه با تستهای همون دوتا درسنامه 
> هر کدوم راحت ترید و میتونید بهتر مهندسی منابع کنید و شخصی سازیش کنید در برنامه تون*


میدونم سوالم یه کم کلیِ 
ولی واقعا بنظرتون میشه ۴۰ تا ۵۰ درصد زد تو این مدت باقی مونده؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> میدونم سوالم یه کم کلیِ 
> ولی واقعا بنظرتون میشه ۴۰ تا ۵۰ درصد زد تو این مدت باقی مونده؟


*
بله به راحتی توی ریاضی و فیزیک این درصد دست یافتنی هست اگه از همین امروز شروع کنید 
درس ریاضی تفاوت بین آدم سخت گوش و سمج رو با ادم عجول رو نشون میده پس انتظار نداشته باشید با یدونه درس نامه خوندن عین دینی بتونید کل تستها رو از پای دربیارید و رنده کنید 
ریاضی قضیه اش فرق داره 
شما سوال اول رو میری حل میکنی مثل همون نمونه های توی درسنامه 
میری سوال دوم یه تجزیه خفنتری داره نمیتونی حلش کنی اشکالی نداره نباید خودت رو ببازی برو پاسخ نامه رو بخون و بعدش خودت حل کن بعد از فهمیدن جواب
میری سوال سومی میبینی عههههه همون تجزیه سوال دومی رو اینجا یه جور دیگه به کار برده و حلش میکنی چونکه سوال دوم یادش گرفتی لون تجزیه رو 
میری سوال چهارم یه اتحاد جدید یاد میگیری
میگی روی سوام پنجم یه اتحاد رو با یه معادله ی عجیب غریب ترکیبش رو میبینی و حلش رو بلد نیستی میری از پاسخ یاد میگیری 
میری روی ششمی میبینی ای داد بیداد نکات سوالات 1 تا 6 همهش رو ترکیب کرده یه سوال داده حلش میکنی 

این استوری لاین یادگیری ریاضی هستش 
سعی کنید آهسته و پیوسته برید جلو در این درس و اصلا جا نزنید شاید اولش از هر 10 سوال 8 تاش رو غلط بزنی هیچ اشکلی نداره مهم اینه ببینید چرا غلط زدید 
موفق باشید*

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> *
> بله به راحتی توی ریاضی و فیزیک این درصد دست یافتنی هست اگه از همین امروز شروع کنید 
> درس ریاضی تفاوت بین آدم سخت گوش و سمج رو با ادم عجول رو نشون میده پس انتظار نداشته باشید با یدونه درس نامه خوندن عین دینی بتونید کل تستها رو از پای دربیارید و رنده کنید 
> ریاضی قضیه اش فرق داره 
> شما سوال اول رو میری حل میکنی مثل همون نمونه های توی درسنامه 
> میری سوال دوم یه تجزیه خفنتری داره نمیتونی حلش کنی اشکالی نداره نباید خودت رو ببازی برو پاسخ نامه رو بخون و بعدش خودت حل کن بعد از فهمیدن جواب
> میری سوال سومی میبینی عههههه همون تجزیه سوال دومی رو اینجا یه جور دیگه به کار برده و حلش میکنی چونکه سوال دوم یادش گرفتی لون تجزیه رو 
> میری سوال چهارم یه اتحاد جدید یاد میگیری
> میگی روی سوام پنجم یه اتحاد رو با یه معادله ی عجیب غریب ترکیبش رو میبینی و حلش رو بلد نیستی میری از پاسخ یاد میگیری 
> ...


خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون :Y (518):

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> سلام 
> ریاضی خیلی سبز یه ذره درسنامه اش گنگه و شاید نتونید با خیلی سبز ارتباط بگیرید 
> فیزیک شگفت انگیز خیلی خوب توضیح داده و درسنامه مفصلی داره اما میکرو تمرکزش رو تست هست و تقریبا دوبرابر شگفت انگیز تست داره . هردوکتاب کتابای خوبی هستن با هردو میتونید کارکنید


پیشنهاد دیگه ای برای ریاضی دارید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> پیشنهاد دیگه ای برای ریاضی دارید؟


*ریاضیات به طعم گلابی خوبه 
ریاضی تخته سیاه هم خوبه 
مهرو ماه هم که واقعا جامع و کامله*

----------


## Mi$s _ ą.ß

> *ریاضیات به طعم گلابی خوبه 
> ریاضی تخته سیاه هم خوبه 
> مهرو ماه هم که واقعا جامع و کامله*


نظرتون چیه از رو پی دی اف مهروماه درسنامه رو بخونم و تست از کتاب خیلی سبز بزنم؟

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *ریاضیات به طعم گلابی خوبه 
> ریاضی تخته سیاه هم خوبه 
> مهرو ماه هم که واقعا جامع و کامله*


بحث جالبیه راستی شما واس حسابان درسنامه چی به من معرفی کردید؟ من مهر و ماه ریاضی تجربیو دارم و باهاش کارم میکنم الان نیازه حتما کتاب واس حسابان یا همون ریاضی مخصوص رشته ریاضی بگیرم؟

----------


## erfan.soltani

بچه ها اگه من سینماتیک و دینامیک و نوسان و موج رو نخونم چند درصدو از دست می دم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بچه ها اگه من سینماتیک و دینامیک و نوسان و موج رو نخونم چند درصدو از دست می دم؟؟؟؟


*حدودن بین 30 تا 40 درصد*

----------


## erfan.soltani

> *حدودن بین 30 تا 40 درصد*


​حذفیاتو در نظر گرفتین؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ​حذفیاتو در نظر گرفتین؟



داش سوء تفاهم نشه اما احمق نباش

حذفیات الکیه . چند نمونه خودم با همین اطلاعات حذفیات رو دور زدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ​حذفیاتو در نظر گرفتین؟


اون موقع که اون پست رو نوشتم حذفیات اعلام نشده بود

----------

